
Why Hackers Aren’t Afraid of Us - mikece
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/16/sunday-review/why-hackers-arent-afraid-of-us.html
======
nutcracker46
Bear in mind that the least pain was suffered by organizations and individuals
who took security seriously.

